# coyote hunting



## Eric272

Hi All. I am new to the forum. A few friends and I have been trying our luck coyote hunting in the grove city area for the past 4 weeks or so and last night tried it out down at Deer creek. I was just wandering if anyone here might be in my area or anything to see if you have had any luck. In Galloway on some farm land of my buddies we set up my blind on a fence row and a fire truck passed on a road about 3/4 mile away with sirens and about 10 coyotes sounded off. later one tried to creep up behind us while we were using a call. but coming from behind us we werent prepared and were unable to get a shot. Anyway i just wanted to introduce myself and get some opinions on some more experienced coyote hunters and some input. Thanks,
Eric


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly

Welcome to OGF. I kinda wanted to get into coyote huntin as well. The place that we camp is surrounded with them.

Nice to meet ya.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

A few years back coyote were so thick in Fayette county that they had a bounty on them(they still might not sure) I talked to a Game Warden down at Deer Creek a couple years back who said that he has been on numerous calls from farmers who have lost livestock, a friend of mine in Orient had her chicken coop busted into a few years back and nothing but feathers were left in the morning, I tried in so many words to get her to let me hunt there but it was no dice, the few that I have seen have been at night around work(near Hilliard) did see one about 4 or 5 years back really close to the DQ in Hilliard, was on my way to Gander one afternoon and the yote was off to the side of the road with some really mashed up, matted roadkill, I pulled over and got out of the car to get a closer look, the yote was really ragged looking and very skinny almost unhealthy looking, I have always hoped to jump one while Im out groundhog hunting in the spring, wish I could offer some pointers but Im a bit of a novice myself.


----------



## Guest

The biggest thing about coyote hunting is they are smart animals. They will coming in then circle the call to check wind and situation out first. I hunt them is ashland and use the farms barn as my cover. With this the coyotes can't circle you to check out the situation. It force them to make a decsion to come in. Another good way is to hunt just like deer tree stand and use cover scents going in and on you. Watch 180 degrees sometimes you can bust them when they are check you out. If tree a no go make sure your scent is cover real well. Good luck to you.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I will ad one piece of advice, they say that the winter months are the best time to hunt them as there food sources get limited and they might be more apt to take a chance.


----------



## Shortdrift

Keep in mind that a Yote will usually try to circle downwind of the call so your selection of location is critical. If totally convinced that your calling is real and the Yote is desperate for a meal he may come right in to you. Try using an animated decoy like a stuffed animal of some type that you can make move by pulling on a remote string. If possible, try to sit against a solid background or on the slope of a hill but seated low enough that you are below the crest of the hill. Above all, learn to sit perfectly still. Now go out and learn by your mistakes as we all do at one time or another. Good Luck.


----------



## BassBlaster

I have a buddy who rents a farm that is just overrun with Yotes. It is in the Hilliard area. We have been trying to get the land owner to let us go and kill some but she wants no shooting on her property. We are aloud to bow hunt there but no guns. I have never shot a yote but have always wanted to get o full body mount of one.

Welcome to the forums by the way. The wealth of knowledge from the folks on here is endless. This has become my favorite site because the people here are great and always helpful.


----------



## Matt D

Best advice is read everything you can about it. Some great websites dedicated to it. Take what you read and go out and try it. Don't over hunt areas. For a novice that is going to make mistakes and educate them I wouldn't hunt spots more then a few times a year. Once you educate them once they get VERY smart. You are hunting arguably the smartest animal we have in our woods. A good friend of mine who has spent a ton of time chasing them describes them as this: "Take the nose of a deer and the eyesight of a turkey, Multiply that by 5 and you have the dumbest coyote" Having spent some time calling them myself I would tend to agree with that assessment.

One other tip is to change calls and set up spots frequently. Sort of goes along with the advice above. Don't always set up at the big oak tree and use rabbit in distress. Vary it up.

Good luck and remember you are not going to call one in every stand. 

Matt D


----------



## dakotaman

lots of yotes along 62 south of GC @ 665 area all along those farms. See them all the time.


----------



## Flathead King 06

I'm a big coyote fan and here in the springfield area (clark county) they run wild! So many of them we have had dogs, cats, birds and livestock killed by them. If there is something dead on the road it doesnt last very long. Thjey way I hunt them is, like everyone has already said, play the wind... use cover scents and try and find a spot where you can bunker up to, and keep VERY still... as already said they are far better at sight, smell and hearing than the best deer and turkey. And around this time of year is the best, especially with a fresh snow. Coyotes become depserate this time of year because most of their food sources are scared to death (hunting season) and are somewhat depleted. Hunting times for me role around in the early morning hours to about 10-am or 11-am and then start again around 4-pm to after dark this time of year. Using calls is a must. Try predator calls, distress calls, rabbit-mouse-squirrel squeals, anametronic stuffed animals...they all work, but i believe hunting over a baited area (deer carcass) works best.


----------



## Eric272

Thanks alot guys for the info i really appreciate it. I went out this morning and used a rabbit in distress and brought in a hawk swooping down on the call, but no yotes. Also my buddy lives out on 665 not too far off of 62 and havent had any luck out there yet. But i think im going to try to go to a butcher shop and throw some scraps out this afternoon. One more question. aside from treestands and leaning up against a solid background. What are your opinions on hunting in blinds? I apologize in advance as i know you guys have probably answered questions like this a hundred times. Ive just been hunting in a blind everytime ive been out and starting to think that might be the reason why no yotes are coming around. 
Thanks again!
-Eric


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

if you know a place that has had a lot of deer killed durning gun and muzzy season you will find yotes try the lost fawn call and cottentail distress call i had a in counter last gun season were i was hunting by a gut pile and 5 yotes came to fest right by me about 25 yards but i was not sure if they were deer or yotes untill i turned on my flash light and seen them i reached for my gun but they took off it early in the morning it was still dark i was going to shine them and blast them but did not ggit the cahnce had you learned somthing from my post


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

There is also a website at WWW.COYOTEGODS.COM that you might want to check out alot of good info there.


----------

